# Id like to explore more the cns side of strength.



## silvereyes87 (Nov 23, 2020)

Good video imo. Gonna try to encorporate more of the slow decent and explosive lift back up into most of my lifts. Even if I have to lower the weight





.


----------



## BrotherIron (Dec 24, 2020)

This is conditioning imho.  Cardio/ conditioning doesn't have to be done on a treadmill or a bike.  In fact, I feel those forms are trash.  

Also, if you're performing any multi joint, compound movement your goal should always be to accelerate the bar.  If you want to lift big, you gotta move fast.  Move slow and you'll move little weight.

Remember Louie Simmons and his focus on F = M x A.  Force = Mass x Acceleration.  You can get stronger by moving heavier weight OR by moving the weight faster.


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 8, 2021)

Maximal strength is all about the CNS. It’s why heavy singles are so important in training. The recruitment of muscle fibers and the coordination of multiple muscle groups during a max lift is all managed by the CNS. Google intermuscular and intramuscular coordination. If you really want to understand it read Zatsiorisky’s “science and practice of strength training”. He goes into the role of the CNS in depth and the importance of consistently training using ones training level of arousal as opposed to competition level arousal. It’s fascinating stuff. He’s book I’ve ever read on the topic.


----------



## Steeeve (Oct 18, 2021)

Compensatory Acceleration Training: Maximizing Each Rep, Each Set
					

Live, Learn, Pass on...




					www.elitefts.com
				




You'd likely find Hatfields CAT style interesting as well


----------



## Worf (Nov 3, 2021)

Heavy singles, train how you compete


----------

